# rincon wont shift into 3



## YoungBlooD (Oct 10, 2009)

my friends rincon will not shift into 3rd gear. It sat for about 6 mouths and we just pulled it out and serviced it all up. then we road all day one day and it worked fine. he got home and washed it now wont shift. Anyone ever hear of this happening.

I think its a 06 its efi has hmf slip-on and snorkles. he had a cdi box but took it off thinking it was the prob and it wasnt still wont shift


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have the manuals for this bike. We also have a manual specific to troubleshooting the ESP system


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

my buddy just had a no shift problem on his and the stealership still aint figured it out.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

That is the same problem I had with mine. We took it to the dealer they cleaned the transmision it had sludge from riding the creek explained it to me didn't really understand what they were talking about tho said trans has tubes inside and presure is what the problem one was clogged. Sorry it's hard to explain what you don't understand. They charged me $100 that was for labor no parts needed


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

they said my buddies had build up in the valve body of tranny and cleaned it out and he is good to go.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we also have 3 factory honda repair vids regarding the ESP system


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

cool thanks


----------

